# A "Cigar Wine"



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I am not a wine drinker myself but for those that are.....:al

http://www.samswine.com/cosentino-zinfandel-quotcigarzinquot-california-2005-p-442764.html


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks, just ordered 2 cases :r


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the link. In the past, I have not been a huge wine drinker just the occasional class of Pinot Noir or Merlot. However, my wife loves wine and I will try a glass of her new wine, if she will have a cigar with me--usually she likes the flavored stogies, but hey, at she is having a cigar. 

Anyway, I have become a much bigger fan of wine in the past couple of months, as I believe it pairs very well with cigars. I will have to try to learn more about his wine. I wish it would have included a description.:hn I wonder if it is any good?


----------



## gegtik (May 1, 2007)

Sorry I'm waiting for the CheezburgerZin


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

billybarue said:


> Thanks, just ordered 2 cases :r


:r Dang dont blame me for your CC bill...:al


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

gegtik said:


> Sorry I'm waiting for the CheezburgerZin


What about LeftoverZin? I prefer Burgundy with cigars; a Chambertin or Gevrey... Something from Rhone for full bodied smokes.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

A good peppery Zin is a good accompaniment to fuller bodied smokes, IMO. I don't know about Cigar Zin, though. Let us know.


----------



## Woogie (Mar 6, 2007)

Ivory Tower said:


> A good peppery Zin is a good accompaniment to fuller bodied smokes, IMO. I don't know about Cigar Zin, though. Let us know.


Never tried a Zin with a Stogie, but I would like to try it out. Any brands you can suggest?

Woogie:al


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

There's tons. Off the top of my head, Turley is usually a good bet, and some Rosenblums are good as well. Remember Zins usually drink better young. So getting a Zin that's over 3-4 years old will likely yield a mellow, less intense wine. I usually like intense Zins, as that's what they're good for: intense, fruit-forward, and spicy--good for beginners like me.


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

Woogie said:


> Never tried a Zin with a Stogie, but I would like to try it out. Any brands you can suggest?
> 
> Woogie:al


My 'house wine' is Ravenswood Vintners Blend Zinfandel. Quite good & can be found on sale for as low as $7/bottle in AZ. Goes very well with a medium or medium-full cigar. But not as well as bourbon!
:ss

Stay away from the Rancho Zabaco Dancing Bull. Weak & no finish.

A good non-Zin cigar wine is the Columbia Crest Two Vines Cabernet/Merlot blend. Also about $7/bottle.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Cigarzin is pretty good. Not great.

In that price range for a zin, I prefer:
Seghesio

A bit more expensive - Ridge Zinfandels - they have a few different ones.

Cheaper but still good:
Bogle
Rabbit Ridge
Cline


----------

